# Mudstock



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Who is going? 
I put in for leave so the wife and I plan on making it. I dropped the brute off at CATVOS and I am having them add me a pipe and tweek my tuning so the brute will be ready.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i will be there and i will have some non forum members with me......


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

walker said:


> i will be there and i will have some non forum members with me......


I will pm you before the ride so I can plan to meet you somewhere out there.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sounds like a game plan


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I will need to ride with Dale. Since we have the same problem right now.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We will need a side by side too, no pole to hole riding.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

man ill try i have res for a hotel just dont know yet coz i have a thing called an x wife lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Masher said:


> I will need to ride with Dale. Since we have the same problem right now.


 :haha:

You got that thing torn down and pics yet? lol

I will know something this week for sure on what the insurance plans to do. Hope to be sending it to *flynt* very soon!!! HC or 8 4 0!!!! I am soooo ready!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

No pics yet, going to get on it in the morning. Got to pick up that pesky flywheel puller.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

leaving thursday for mudstock


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

aight i should be there friday afternoon..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yall stink... I wish I was rolling.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well stop procrastinating and get it back together


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

My leave packet was handed back to me approved today so I will be there! I plan on being at mudstock with the brute off the trailer by lunch on friday. Not sure if I will have all my tuning issues resolved before then or not. Its backfiring at idle. It still has full power and runs fine under throttle so I am not going to miss a ride over it but I get home on Wednesday so I hopefully I will have it purrin like a kitten before I roll out on Friday morning.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

man i wish i could make it but the exwife decided to quit work and go to school so she took me in for an increase in childsupport and well i an sittin at home from now on


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anybody been down there lately, are we looking at another flood nationals i mean do i need to bring a 4 wheeler or a jet ski.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Hate to hear that. 
Well, no worries. The mud is not going away anytime soon. There will be plenty of good riding for the next month after all the rain we have been getting.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

big brute said:


> Has anybody been down there lately, are we looking at another flood nationals i mean do i need to bring a 4 wheeler or a jet ski.


 I hope its not that bad. I was at flood nats 08 and I will be at mudstock but man I remember it was bad. The highline washed out in 2 spots and it was DEEP if you missed the narrow piece that was left. Every main trail was about 10-12 inches deep and the holes were all snorkle only holes, lol. I didn't have my snorkles then and I rode around everything and just hung out by the sand pit and rode like a wuss that weekend.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i don't think its goin to be like that may have some deep stuff ... i think its goin to be some bad arse riding .. if yea scared call tha police...lol


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

lol.. I aint scared. Now my stepson on the 400 Bayou 4x4 with gators and no snorkles... He is scared and he will be working his butt off on that SRA, lol.. Should be lots of fun to watch him 
I think they actually corrected some of the drainage stuff around the highline by installing new drainage tubes at the creek crossings and such. I know they also changed up the sand pit.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea we suppose to get some more rain this week .. i'm goin to call the park wed or thurs to see how much rain they have got and how nasty it is....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man it has been doing some raining up here.. i'm goin to call the park wed or thurs to see how far the creek is out of the banks.. with all this rain may have to change name to water stock


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Loaded up and ready to go. Stayed up all night last night finishing up the ol honda 300 new head,rod,piston everything she cranked right up runs like it's new again. Told the kids if they get in water above the lugnuts i'm busting heads. Leaving out at daylight c-ya.....


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll be working all weekend.:31: Ya'll enjoy that East Texas slop with all the rain we been gettin there should be plenty to go around.


----------

